# Abuse of Lumens Specs by dishonest projector manufacturer(s)



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

With the rise of generic Chinese projectors at very low prices having exceptional specs for lumens, consumers were being duped into purchasing a product that was too good and too cheap to be true. This is an announcement from Epson who took one of these companies making these generic projectors to court and won. The projectors in question were less than $1000 and were said to produce 9500 lumens. I should point out that Sony's current $80,000 laser-phosphor projector only produces 10,000 honest lumens. In this case, the inexpensive projector was advertised to have 9500 lumens actually measured 250 lumens. Here is the first paragraph of Epson's press release that I received today:

"Epson today announced it has reached a settlement with ACROJOY for its recent lawsuit highlighting deceptive advertising practices. Under the terms of the settlement, ACROJOY agreed to correct quoted projector lumens from the previously misstated 9,500 lumens to 250 lumens across various online retail venues, reflecting more accurate brightness claims to benefit consumers."


----------

